# Very small Kered watch



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I have just bought this Kered on eBay. It's very small indeed.

My question is who was the watch made for? is it a girl's watch? It seems too small for a ladies' watch. The lucky horseshoe made me think of a charm bracelet. It's small enough to fit a charm bracelet but has two lugs, so it looks like it used a strap.

Thoughts?


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ladies' watch, I'm thinking. The "Kered" brand is attributed to Louis Braham of London who had a family connection to Louis Newmark's Croydon-based watch company.

Would be interesting to see what's inside it.

Regards.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasn't Kered a company attributed to someone called Derek, in the same was Trebor was to Robert?


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Derrick Braham. Brother of Louis Braham.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Eaglegale said:


> I have just bought this Kered on eBay. It's very small indeed.
> 
> My question is who was the watch made for? is it a girl's watch? It seems too small for a ladies' watch. The lucky horseshoe made me think of a charm bracelet. It's small enough to fit a charm bracelet but has two lugs, so it looks like it used a strap.
> 
> Thoughts?


 My wife has a couple of vintage ladies watches and they're tiny.

Is the top lug supposed to be like that, or bent out of shape? The way it is looks like a chain link, but doesn't match the bottom.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is a rather nice gents 1950s Kered Watertite wristwatch marked, "MADE IN FRANCE". The movement is a hand-wound French Cupillard caliber 256 (pics from loveantiques.com):




























Your (unfortunately damaged) "lucky horseshoe" wristwatch, @Eaglegale, is indeed a ladies piece, produced at a time when ladies, in the main, were meant to squint and strain their eyes to read their tiny watches tiny watches. :biggrin:

You might be interested to know that I posted some details about Kered watches on a thread by vigman entitled, "Kered Automatic", and posted on 28 January 2017. Interestingly, the information posted by @Balaton1109 here above neatly adds to the info I managed to find back in 2017.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks @Always"watching". I've got quite a few Kereds now, and have tried to gather together any info about them that I can. I think I've seen that thread.

Here's a shot of the movement from the original listing. Any ideas as to origin? My Kereds have French, German, Swiss and even Japanese movements.

Yes, the lugs are bent. I think they might break if I try and straighten them.

Cheers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Eaglegale said:


> Here's a shot of the movement from the original listing. Any ideas as to origin?


 Kind of hard from that angle, but something like an AS 1138?

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_1138


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Here's a better image of the movement.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I have done a search on Raffnt, and think it's a Femga 45.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

> Here is a rather nice gents 1950s Kered Watertite wristwatch marked, "MADE IN FRANCE". The movement is a hand-wound French Cupillard caliber 256 (pics from loveantiques.com):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snap!!

I have the same watch which says Made in France at the bottom of the dial!

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

johnbaz said:


> Snap!!
> 
> I have the same watch which says Made in France at the bottom of the dial!


 I had one that was somewhat similar, Cupillard 233 inside.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Yep, I've got one like that too!


----------

